
Herman Melville at Home - kwindla
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/07/29/herman-melville-at-home
======
ohduran
On Deep Work, Cal Newport recalls how Carl Jung built the Bollinger Tower to
be away from his daily obligations in Zurich in order to produce high level
work. It shouldn't come as a surprise that Melville would do the same.

By the way, for those of you interested in Deep Work, I've put together some
notes here: [http://alvaroduran.com/deep-work](http://alvaroduran.com/deep-
work). Any feedback is much appreciated

------
User23
This is a great opportunity to remind people to read the first post-modern
American novel: The Confidence Man: His Masquerade, by Herman Melville. First
published on April 1st and set on the same day.

